# Crab Hawk



## sfp2210 (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone ever tried one of these. Attach to rod and reel to catch crabs. Wife is not into fishing much but does love her Blue crabs.


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Where do you get em?

Jeff


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

I used then in Oregon years ago. Costs about $20 plus shipping, now. They do work but, inevitably, you will cast out one day, only to see your crab hawk fly off into the sunset never to be seen again. When the crabs are bitting in Texas, all you need is a nylon line, $1.50 worth of chicken necks from HEB anda long handled net to fill a bushel in no time. A good box trap for $5.95 also works great. Just don't buy the pyramid ones. They always foul up. If you buy the box traps, don't use the thin line they give you. Put nylon line on it. Crabs should be gone by now. They start biting when the air temp hits 80 for at least three or four days in a row, which was in mid February last year. March can be good and April is great for crabbing. Happy crabbing. FF


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

I checked into those Crab Hawk things 2 or 3 years ago and came to the conclusion they are *not* legal under TPWD regs.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*Neat....*

I'll have to shop around for one of those. If and when I find one, I'll drop by the TPWD in Rockport to get an opinion on it. I can see no problem with it. You can catch crabs pretty much anyway you desire. We often use our rods baited with a nice chunk of mullet, then ease them in and net'em. Last year at this time, we were catching the heck out of crabs. They are in deeper water now, due to the unusually cool weather. From what I understand, crabs will be active until water temp reaches a little above 50*, then they burrow into the sand. I have two crab pots out now, but only have caught one stone crab in the last few days. They (pots) are in shallow water, off the pier. BTW, I can't let the wife see this thread. She will pester me til I find one of those things. Happy Crabbing!:biggrin:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

There's no challange to catch crabs with meat.

This is the best way to catch crabs with lures. Note the Flounder and crab in the second pic!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*Upon further review....*

I went to the Crab Hawk web site. I thought maybe you could cast the thing. It looks like a glorified umbrella net to me. Looks like you would have to set it straight down in the water. Don't think I'll invest in one after all. JMHO


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Winter time Crabbing*

You guys who are after blue crabs, should consider trying in the Electric Generating
Plants which dicharge warm h2o into the bays...ie....Bacliff...ie...
I have caught them thru out the winter there...
Mustad7731
jackie


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Expensive and everyone who has ever used one has soon lost it from casting. Mono gets nicked on rocks and breaks during cast, etc. They are also pretty small. Rod with a chunk of mullet, then reel in slowly to a catch net. Works great, just as SlickWillie states. I've done that many times. FF


----------



## sfp2210 (Jun 15, 2006)

*crab hawk*

Thanks for input. i know there a lots of ways to crab, grew up with the string/chicken net method and caught tub fulls. however this might get her out on the water more.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*While we talkin' crabbin'.....*

We were in Grand Isle, LA a couple summers ago at the state park. I befriended some Cajuns there and they showed us how to catch crabs! Make up a trotline, and instead of hooks, merely halfhitch chicken legs to the drops. I made the wife one, and when it is warm enough we put it out along the Aransas Channel between Aransas Pass and Port A. I fish and she tends the crab line. I told one of the Cajuns, "one thing is for sure, if there is something to eat, a Cajun will dam* sure find a way to catch it". BTW, wife and I both grew up in Louisiana, so it's no slam on them. We love south Louisiana.

That being said, I don't eat all that "fat" in those crabs. I shuck the shells off while they are still alive, and wash the "fat" out with a water hose. They're nice and clean to eat, and soak up the seasoning a lot better. We had a friend here from around New Awlins that said, "dam* man, you wastin' de best part of dem crab". Boiled crabs, taters, onions, corn, and :brew:; ain't life grand?


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

That yellow "fat" or "crab mustard" is not what most people think it is. It is actually the pancreas of the crab. It tastes great (once you get a taste for it) and makes for a great tasting crab red sauce. Problem is that it readily retains toxins that pass through a crabs digestive system and is not good for humans to ingest. Best to rinse it off. Hey SFP2210. Whatever gets her out on the water. I've seen those crab hawk design nets in action as long ago as 18 years ago. They were being used to catch very large dungeness crabs (up to 2 lbs each) of the piers in Oregon. Crab Hawk is just a modified copy of those old designs. Crabbers tossed them far out into the bay with their poles. Most of the time they were reeled in. Alot of times they stayed out in the bay. They do work and is just another way to have a good time to catch crabs. Just use a good, strong fishing line on your pole. It was very interesting seeing them catch crabs way back when. Crabbing is one of the worlds great past times and what's better than a newspaper covered table covered with steamed crabs and a couple of 6 packs?


----------



## CrabHawk (Jun 28, 2005)

*CrabHawk*

I was reviewing the comments about the CrabHawk and see there are a couple things incorrect about people's perceptions....

1st - the CrabHawk is very much "castable" and works very well when cast. It also works just as good being dropped straight down, but others around you may be going straight down as well, limiting your catch.

2nd - we recommend using a "braided line" because it's very durable and lasts a long, long time. Mono is pretty fragile and easily nicked. Once the line is nicked by unseen things on the bottom, you're gonna lose whatever you have attached to the end of your line.

3rd - it IS LEGAL and we regularly send them all over Texas.

Remember, CrabHawk gets you out where the BIG ONES lay and where dinner is just a cast away!

www.crabhawk.com


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

CrabHawk said:


> I was reviewing the comments about the CrabHawk and see there are a couple things incorrect about people's perceptions....
> 
> 1st - the CrabHawk is very much "castable" and works very well when cast. It also works just as good being dropped straight down, but others around you may be going straight down as well, limiting your catch.
> 
> ...


I'd deffinately give it a try. My wife would love to mess around with one of these. I would string some #18 tarred twine on my ambassadeurs and wouldn't even consider mono trying to catch a crab. I never new these things existed.

I might have to give them a try this summer. Looks like Ike leveled my regular crabbing hole at Pleasure Island. Oh and I do have other ways to catch big blue crabs. Check out these pics of last summer.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Crabs*

I was raised in South Louisiana and do get back down there for annual reunions.One of the attractions is the newspaper covered table with the boiled crabs dumped on it. Same treatment for shrimp!

Up here in Florida, I crab off the pier but use a plain chicken leg wrapped in a nylon stocking. The crab gets those little stickers on their claws hung up in the nylon mesh and can't get loose. Any fine meshed nylon will probably work.

We used to spread the fat on crackers and eat it, but got scared later in life, so now just wash it away. C2


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

The nylon stocking is a new one to me. I'll try it just to try something new. Anyway you can catch crabs is fun. That is serious load of crabs that Gator Gar is picturing. Can't wait for crab season to start. I build my own 12" square box nets. They never fail me.

Note to Crabhawk: I've seen other models like crabhawk being used way-back-when in Reedsport, Oregon and other bays. They do work. In Oregon, it's often helpful to cast out to deeper water for the big Dungenese crabs. Here, in Texas, big blue crabs are right close in along the grass in shallow water. Most of my crabs come out of less than 2 feet of water during the warm months. It is fun, though, tossing the crabhawks out and seeing what you can bring in. I'm sure that they would do a good job bringing in the blue crabs. Another way of having a good time catching one of the salts tastiest creatures. FF


----------



## CrabHawk (Jun 28, 2005)

I do get a kick out of peoples perceptions of the CrabHawk.....especially since they've never tried it or CLEARLY have no idea what they're talking about. It only leaves the great spots for the serious crabber who likes excitement.

If you want to see how it actually works, go to Youtube and type in "Crabhawk".....it works awesome.

If the CrabHawk is not something your're intested in, stay with traditional ways...it's all good! Once you've seen it in action and you know how to use it properly...the crabbing spots belong to you.......just watch people's reactions (as well as your rod tip) and take home dinner! Might as well get tomorrow's dinner while your at it ;-)


----------

